# Help Sno Way 22 Series Plow Troubleshooting



## NORTHUP87 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello All,
I am having issues with my Sno way 22 series plow. 

I have read thru the archives and tryed everything the site has to offer. 

Here is a little background:

I currently have no functions. Unit is resting on the ground.

It is the old gray wireless remote unit. 

Plow has power to into unit.

Wireless remote comes on and has been synced to wireless reciever by jumping the two prongs as per instruction manual. Have zeroed it and went thru the process, the remote will flash when a function is hit, but should the light on the reciever flash when a function signal is sent from the remote? The light on the reciever is remaing unlite. 

I can jump soleniod and motor will run. 

How can I tell whether it is the Solenoid or the wireless reciever that has gone bad. 

Thanks 
A.J. Downey 
Newberry, Mi


----------



## mikras1 (Nov 5, 2008)

When my 22 was doing what you describe, putting new batteries in the remote fixed it. I thought if the remote flashed that meant it was okay, but that is not always the case.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

With the unit on check to see if you have 12volts to the Red wire with the white stripe that runs to all the coils and the red wire with the black stripe that feed power to the receiver.

If not check to see if you have blown the fuses feeding the receiver module (black box under pump cover)

If the fuses are good and there is power to the red wire with black stripe but no power to the red wire with the white stripe than the receiver unit is shot/fried/trash.


----------



## F150Sno-Way (Dec 31, 2017)

Basher- thank you! I was having the same issue but have a wired remote, not wireless. I did the above check you suggested and it appears I have a "shot/fried/trash" receiver. I notice they are pricy! Can they be repaired if sent in to Sno-Way, that you are aware of and what makes one go bad? When i get this fixed or replaced I'd like to take precautions so that it doesn't break again. The plow is older and if this is just something that typically burns out every 10 years, thats understandable. I have an 07 f-150 that its on and I bought the plow this past fall used from a fellow who said it was also an 07 or 08. Any advice you could give me would be much appreciated. Cheapest replacement I found so far is $500.00! Thanks, Scott


----------



## mtsrds98 (28 d ago)

I have a 22 series wireless plow, it came of the truck just fine, now it will not raise onto the truck, pump running when you hit down to put on the truck, but nothing. it turns left and right, no roblem. any thought's?


----------

